# Elite Synergy Xtreme, Exterem XL & Fire PICTURES



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Elites new 2008 line up

Synergy Xtreme 






Xtreme XL





Fire





Aigil


----------



## Dub (Oct 25, 2007)

That XL is a sweet looking bow.

I like the limbs they use on their bows.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Dub said:


> That XL is a sweet looking bow.
> 
> I like the limbs they use on their bows.



That XL has "DUB" written all over it


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 25, 2007)

I looked on there web site and didn't see any specs for these new bows you don’t happen to have them do you?
That fire bow looks like it is going 100 miles an hour sittin still


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Bowman#3 said:


> I looked on there web site and didn't see any specs for these new bows you don’t happen to have them do you?



Of course I do


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 25, 2007)

If I had a long enough draw length I would be all over that Extreme XL


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Bowman#3 said:


> If I had a long enough draw length I would be all over that Extreme XL



whats your draw length?


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 25, 2007)

My draw is 25, it really limits my bow selection I could shoot the "fire" bow but I like my bow to be at 70lbs


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Bowman#3 said:


> My draw is 25, it really limits my bow selection I could shoot the "fire" bow but I like my bow to be at 70lbs



Then get the XL with the FIRE cams .. that will get you to 26".. and just use a long "D" loop or shoot off the string with a trigger forward release.. or.....

 grow some


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 25, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Then get the XL with the FIRE cams .. that will get you to 26".. and just use a long "D" loop or shoot off the string with a trigger forward release.. or.....
> 
> grow some



That was just wrong!


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

davidhelmly said:


> That was just wrong!


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 25, 2007)

davidhelmly said:


> That was just wrong!



I am not worried about it I am still growing and so it Just One More the only difference is the direction


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

Bowman#3 said:


> I am not worried about it I am still growing and so it Just One More the only difference is the direction



I'm not growing.. my clothes are just getting closet shrinkage


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I'm not growing.. my clothes are just getting closte shrinkage


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 25, 2007)

Dem's purty!!!


----------



## dvanis (Oct 25, 2007)

Just 1, are you a dealer?


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 25, 2007)

Bowman#3 said:


> I am not worried about it I am still growing and so it Just One More the only difference is the direction


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 25, 2007)

dvanis said:


> Just 1, are you a dealer?



Yes I am


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 26, 2007)

The Elite's are some sho'nuff "eye-catchers", I have not shot the bows, but will in Indy @ the ATA show hopefully.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 26, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> The Elite's are some sho'nuff "eye-catchers", I have not shot the bows, but will in Indy @ the ATA show hopefully.



They are supposed to have the full line up at the show.. Including the newest un announced sppedster that will replace last years limited edition bow.. 
you'll need to give us a full report


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 26, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> They are supposed to have the full line up at the show.. Including the newest un announced sppedster that will replace last years limited edition bow..
> you'll need to give us a full report


Will Do!


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Oct 26, 2007)

looks like some sweet bows may have to shoot them when i get ready to buy a new one.


----------



## GA_sponge (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm a short draw archer myself (26"). It's nice to see Elite put out a 70# bow with a draw shorter than 27". I'll be taking a look at that Synergy Extreme!

My wife would look good shooting that Fire too!

Dan


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> That XL has "DUB" written all over it



It's looking that way.

That Xtreme XL looks like a sports car.

Did I read that correctly and see that there is only a 4 fps speed loss with that bow set at 60 lbs?

Those cams look like shoulder savers....exactly what I need for my next bow.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I'm not growing.. my clothes are just getting closet shrinkage


ive been accuseing my wife of drying my clothes to longlook guys i have the synergy and ill tell you in my opinion its by far the best, fastest and most accurate shooting bow i ever touched.i have shot matthews martin hoyt pse and browning.the synergy is my favorite thus far and [just 1 more] realy knows how to set 1 up


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 28, 2007)

deerslayer2 said:


> ive been accuseing my wife of drying my clothes to longlook guys i have the synergy and ill tell you in my opinion its by far the best, fastest and most accurate shooting bow i ever touched.i have shot matthews martin hoyt pse and browning.the synergy is my favorite thus far and [just 1 more] realy knows how to set 1 up



Awwww ... Thanks


----------



## KKirk (Nov 4, 2007)

Curious what the prices on them would be?


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 5, 2007)

KKirk said:


> Curious what the prices on them would be?



Which one?


----------



## KKirk (Nov 5, 2007)

synergy extreme


----------

